# 350z rims



## willy99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Is anyone running a set of 18 inch 350z wheels on their car?

if so pics please


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm running them for my winter set. 225/45r18. 05 350z touring. No rub at all. Sorry no pic with them on the ride, its not winter any more.


----------



## caryabhi125 (May 26, 2009)

I am running them too.


----------

